# Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition + Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2011)

*Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition*
Box art:






System: 3DS

videos:
In 2D camera
In 3D camera
Trailer
commercial

*Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition*





System: Arcade (Maybe for Ps3/360?)

New characters:Yun, Yang, Evil Ryu and Oni Akuma

Videos:
Yun and Yang's trailer
Evil Ryu and Oni Akuma's trailer
Yun and Yang's ultras


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2011)

So basically one new character and three clones.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Kind of nice to see Yun/Yang included I guess, they're a couple of the better characters from the series imo.



SirRob said:


> So basically one new character and three clones.


 
I certainly hope you weren't expecting anything better from Capcom.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

On the box art, it appears Ryu has taken so many hits to the face that it is now completely flat.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> So basically one new character and three clones.


 wat.


Dyluck said:


> Kind of nice to see Yun/Yang included I guess, they're a couple of the better characters from the series imo.


 Wait, How the fuck do you know Yun and Yang?

You don't play SFIII.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I certainly hope you weren't expecting anything better from Capcom.


Hey, 3 clones is better than nothing. Which is what the US is getting.

*Sobs*


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, How the fuck do you know Yun and Yang?
> 
> You don't play SFIII.


 
I've played all of the Street Fighter games.  How else would I know that I don't like them



SirRob said:


> Hey, 3 clones is better than nothing. Which is what the US is getting.


 
I certainly hope you weren't expecting anything better from Capcom.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I certainly hope you weren't expecting anything better from Capcom.


At least they're providing lots of access to Street Fighter IV by putting it on all sorts of consoles and milking the game until you're sick of it. 

...

*Sobs*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I've played all of the Street Fighter games.  How else would I know that I don't like them


 David tried to take a shot at  Street Fighter games but was distracted by a wild herd of giant cocks and his natural  instinct to shove them into every orifice he has took over so he got  distracted.

Also SirRob, Yun and Yang are based by their 3S forms, And in the game Yun's playstyle changed while Yang is the same.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> David tried to take a shot at  Street Fighter games but was distracted by a wild herd of giant cocks and his natural  instinct to shove them into every orifice he has took over so he got  distracted.


 
You don't deserve to use Terry for your avatar.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You don't deserve to use Terry for your avatar.


 Don't forget my MotW Terry sig.

And yes I do.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> David tried to take a shot at  Street Fighter games but was distracted by a wild herd of giant cocks and his natural  instinct to shove them into every orifice he has took over so he got  distracted.


I like the direction this thread is taking!


Perverted Impact said:


> Also SirRob, Yun and Yang are based by their 3S forms, And in the game Yun's playstyle changed while Yang is the same.


Was he changed completely? I've never played Street Fighter III, I've just watched videos of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I like the direction this thread is taking!


He likes it when Akuma and Sagat take rounds with him.


SirRob said:


> Was he changed completely? I've never played Street Fighter III, I've just watched videos of it.


Not completely, Just new/better moves.

While Yang got one new move.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 12, 2011)

And SSF4:AE is confirmed for PC, PS3, 360

English Trailer

English gameplay with Evil Ryu Vs. Oni

English gameplay with Yun Vs. Yang


----------



## CharlesMaxwell (May 3, 2011)

A lot has changed since the first Street Fighter came out. I actually became a big fighting game fan since I played my very first one which is Fatal Fury about 15 years ago. Now everything is really technical and I could not just get into this game for the life of me.​


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2011)

ITT; Furries *only* view this topic for the trolling/faggoty and not for Street Fighter )':


----------



## Iri (May 3, 2011)

I really hope they toss in the new characters into the disk versions of SSIV.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2011)

Iri said:


> I really hope they toss in the new characters into the disk versions of SSIV.


 Uh, What's the point? Capcom is going to release a home version for SSFIV: AE, like really soon.


----------



## FirelanderX (May 3, 2011)

I honestly can't wait for SSF4: AE. I have spent at least 100 hours playing vanilla and super street fighter 4.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, What's the point? Capcom is going to release a home version for SSFIV: AE, like really soon.


 Well derp, It's DLC *AND* disc.

DLC is $15
Disc is $40

Oni Akuma and Evil Ryu's endings

Yun and Yang's endings

Go away David :V


----------

